# Crazy Birds



## Crackers (Sep 8, 2010)

People have basically answered my question, so I am done with this thread now, thank you to everybody that gave me a good answer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They sometimes take longer than 3 weeks to get adjusted... I got two homers that can not be let out.. they have a 8 x 9loft (shared with fancy pigeons) with a fly pen the same size...sounds like alot of room right..but they flapped around hanging on the sides and basically acted scared for about a month.. they wanted out.. but now..I have had them 6 months maybe.. they are fine and adjusted.. pigeons do not like change and it it takes them awhile to not be afraid or try to escape..so be be patient..and keep tending to them on a routine regular schedule.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

They are not PETs--They are Prison birds
You need to get some 30-40 day old birds.
Sounds-Seems you bought them from a Feather Merchant.
Start New-- IF-You want pets
But Again --Just my opinion


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> They are not PETs--They are Prison birds
> You need to get some 30-40 day old birds.
> Sounds-Seems you bought them from a Feather Merchant.
> Start New-- IF-You want pets
> But Again --Just my opinion


 no that is right,
Thats a good opinion and he is right... x race birds can be hard to tame if they are already older, they were raised outside in a loft and not as "pets" per say..so they will never be a cuddly type pet bird.. it is kinda like thinking of having chickens in your house.. not like a hand raised parrot bird that likes interaction with humans.. but if you keep at it..they can eat out of your hand and you can watch them intereact together and that would be about it.. does not mean you should not have them.. pigeons are sometimes hard to place, so you giving them a good home is important.... and sky is a veteran racer so he sees that side of things...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> x race birds can be hard to tame if they are already older, they were raised outside in a loft and not as "pets" per say..so they will never be a cuddly type pet bird..


We are having that problem with our prisoners. They seem to love the loft, but not us. These are race birds that have been in lofts and are very used to being handled. The previous owners can walk in and pick up the birds they gave us, but they want nothing to do with us. 

On the other hand, one bird from canada that showed up for dinner at our place won't leave us alone. Jumps right onto the nearest person. He is a little friendlier than all but our "favorite" birds. 

All that to say, stick it out. Some birds are nicer than others, but given time they will come around.

One other thing. Keep the environment where you have your birds low stress. Low stress for them more so than for you. Avoid fast movements, loud noises, and lots of "lights on lights off" stuff. Give them some peace and quite and acclimating them to their new home will move along a little faster.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crackers said:


> I am just trying to learn here. I bought these birds from a local boy, and this coming summer wanted to try showing them in the 4-h part of my county fair. I don't know why you have to talk to me like this, as I signed up for this thing to try and see if people here could HELP me, not start to criticize me for asking a question. Like I said, I was trying to learn how to help my birds, not be yelled at.


He did not yell at you..hard to yell in text..lol.. he is just an older gentleman, making his opinion and trying to help his way.. it may come across not friendly, but the advice is good as it is better to get young pigeons to make pets from them.. that is all.. good luck with your homers.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Crackers--If we knew your town-state we may be able to find a pigeon Flyer near you so you can visit them and get REAL answers.maybe even some young birds.
You should have done more homework -ask more questions before getting pigeons.
You have put the Wagon in "front" of the Horse.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> He did not yell at you..hard to yell in text..lol.. he is just an older gentleman, making his opinion and trying to help his way.. it may come across not friendly, but the advice is good as it is better to get young pigeons to make pets from them.. that is all.. good luck with your homers.


What a nice way of saying that SkyTex is a crotchety old fart


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> What a nice way of saying that SkyTex is a crotchety old fart


Im thinking now that is what I should of said..lol.. it sounds more like what I normally would say..lol..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K Folks--call me by whatever name you like --BUT--
I have been called NAMES--in my 74 years-- that "Webster" is not allowed to put in the Dictionary.
SO come up with something NEW.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Not that I think this describes you, but how about curmudgeon? Is that one new to you? 

Again, just offering to those who need it. I happen to like sky_tx and his direct-assault-style delivery.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

*Bribe em*

On may way into the loft I take a few peanuts, and offer them up from my hand...I do still get wingslapped on a daily basis from some of my "unfriendlies"


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Crackers welcome, this is a great place to learn!! What kind of pigeons did you get? Do you know what breed they are? Some breeds like Homers You can't fly adults, but many of the fancy breeds you can. If your not sure of your pigeons breed post photos and people here will tell you. Good Luck with your birds Alex


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Not that I think this describes you, but how about curmudgeon? Is that one new to you?
> 
> Again, just offering to those who need it. I happen to like sky_tx and his direct-assault-style delivery.


I like his advice...not so much his attitude.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't Judge me until you are 74 y/o.Then hope your 'edutitta" is still the same as it is now.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Don't Judge me until you are 74 y/o.Then hope your 'edutitta" is still the same as it is now.


I'm not judging you any more than you judge new members of this forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

ptras said:


> I'm not judging you any more than you judge new members of this forum.


yeah he does come across pretty strong most the time ,not even sure why he takes things the way he does but most should just take the good advice they need and ignore the rest


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Crackers said:


> I am just trying to learn here. ....... I don't know why you have to talk to me like this, as I signed up for this thing to try and see if people here could HELP me, not start to criticize me for asking a question. Like I said, I was trying to learn how to help my birds, not be yelled at.


On first reading I can see why you responded like that, as SkyTex's response was very brief and to the point, more like a sort of telling off.
I'm new here too and so far havent had anyones wrath , everyone seems to be friendly.
I have however read a fair number of posts and noticed that a lot of folk have different ways of putting things. Dont think they mean anything by it, its just the way they translate their thoughts into text. This in turn can be translated by other readers in a different manner than was probably originally intended.

Anyway back to the question...
Birds are incredibly intelligent creatures but like humans can also be incredibly dumb at times. Years ago I had a budgie that did exactly the same thing.
It knew I could put my hand in the cage so it thought it could just fly out.
Took it long enough to realise there was a door it had to go through 
This may sound stupid, but try hanging something on the outside of the middle of the cage walls, even just a piece of paper, big enough so that they know they cant fly through it. Once they get fully accustomed to their surroundings I'm sure they will stop.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I often wonder why I am smiling and/OR laughing when I type replies .
Gives other members something to think about --What type of reply are they going to type NEXT ?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

sky tx said:


> I often wonder why I am smiling and/OR laughing when I type replies .
> Gives other members something to think about --What type of reply are they going to type NEXT ?





sky tx said:


> O K Folks--call me by whatever name you like --BUT--
> I have been called NAMES--in my 74 years-- that "Webster" is not allowed to put in the Dictionary.
> SO come up with something NEW.


 I did, PTRASS TX you just neglected to judge it as a winner.


----------

